#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Υπογραφή Προεδρικών Διαταγμάτων για τα Επαγγελματικά Δικαιώματα ΤΕΙ

## Pappos

*Από το γραφείο του Υφυπουργού Παιδείας, Δια Βίου Μάθησης και   Θρησκευμάτων κ. Ι. Πανάρετου, ανακοινώνεται  ότι όλα τα σχέδια των   Προεδρικών Διαταγμάτων για τα Επαγγελματικά Δικαιώματα που εκκρεμούσαν   και για τα οποία είχε προηγηθεί δημόσια διαβούλευση και συζήτηση στην   κοινή συνεδρίαση των Συμβουλίων Ανώτατης Πανεπιστημιακής Εκπαίδευσης και   Ανώτατης Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης, εστάλησαν υπογεγραμμένα στην Γενική   Γραμματεία της Κυβέρνησης για να προωθηθούν στο Συμβούλιο της   Επικρατείας για τον απαραίτητο νομικό έλεγχο.            
 Τα διατάγματα αυτά είναι τα εξής:*

 1.    Δικαίωμα   πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των   Πτυχιούχων των Τμημάτων α) Γεωτεχνολογίας και Περιβάλλοντος, β)   Τεχνολογιών Αντιρρύπανσης γ) Φυσικών Πόρων και Περιβάλλοντος και δ)   Οικολογίας και Περιβάλλοντος της Σχολής Τεχνολογικών Εφαρμογών των   Τεχνολογικών Εκπαιδευτικών Ιδρυμάτων (Τ.Ε.Ι.)
 2.    Δικαίωμα   πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των   Πτυχιούχων των Τμημάτων α) Κλωστοϋφαντουργίας, β) Οχημάτων, γ)   Τεχνολογίας Αεροσκαφών και δ) Τεχνολογίας Πετρελαίου και Φυσικού Αερίου   της Σχολής Τεχνολογικών Εφαρμογών των Τεχνολογικών Εκπαιδευτικών   Ιδρυμάτων (Τ.Ε.Ι.)
 3.    Δικαίωμα   πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των   Πτυχιούχων των Τμημάτων α) Ηλεκτρολογίας, β) Μηχανολογίας, γ)   Ενεργειακής Τεχνολογίας και δ) Αυτοματισμού της Σχολής Τεχνολογικών   Εφαρμογών των Τεχνολογικών Εκπαιδευτικών Ιδρυμάτων (Τ.Ε.Ι.)
 4.    Δικαίωμα   πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των   Πτυχιούχων του Τμήματος Ναυπηγικής της Σχολής Τεχνολογικών Εφαρμογών των   Τεχνολογικών Εκπαιδευτικών Ιδρυμάτων (Τ.Ε.Ι.)
 5.    Δικαίωμα   πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των   Πτυχιούχων των Τμημάτων α) Ανθοκομίας και Αρχιτεκτονικής Τοπίου β)   Αρχιτεκτονικής Τοπίου γ) Γεωργικής Μηχανολογίας και Υδάτινων Πόρων δ)   Δασοπονίας και Διαχείρισης Φυσικού Περιβάλλοντος της Σχολής Τεχνολογίας   Γεωπονίας των Τεχνολογικών Εκπαιδευτικών Ιδρυμάτων (Τ.Ε.Ι.)
 6.    Δικαίωμα   πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των   Πτυχιούχων του Τμήματος Οινολογίας και Τεχνολογίας Ποτών της Σχολής   Τεχνολογίας Τροφίμων & Διατροφής των Τεχνολογικών Εκπαιδευτικών   Ιδρυμάτων (Τ.Ε.Ι.)
 7.    Δικαίωμα   πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των   Πτυχιούχων των Τμημάτων α) Πολιτικών Δομικών Έργων, β) Πολιτικών Έργων   Υποδομής, γ) Τοπογραφίας, δ) Γεωπληροφορικής και Τοπογραφίας της Σχολής   Τεχνολογικών Εφαρμογών των Τεχνολογικών Εκπαιδευτικών Ιδρυμάτων  (T.E.I.)
 8.    Δικαίωμα   πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των   Πτυχιούχων του Τμήματος Ανακαίνισης και Αποκατάστασης Κτιρίων των   Ιδρυμάτων του Τεχνολογικού Τομέα της Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης (Τ.Ε.Ι.)
 9.    Δικαίωμα πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των Πτυχιούχων των Τμημάτων Βιολογίας των Πανεπιστημίων.
 10.    Δικαίωμα   πρόσβασης σε επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες βάσει προσόντων των   Διπλωματούχων της Σχολής Μηχανικών Μεταλλείων-Μεταλλουργών του Εθνικού   Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου.

πηγή:http://www.minedu.gov.gr/index.php?o...id=806&lang=el

----------

